# Module Bluetooth sur iMac ?



## anthony__ (22 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis depuis peu possesseur d'un iMac 17" (Merci papa noël)
J'aurais aimé savoir s'il est possible de rajouter le module interne bluetooth à posteriori ?
En effet, je n'ai pas pensé à cela au moment de l'achat et je n'ai pas envie de rajouter une verrue (type Bluetooth USB) sur cette magnifique machine  ...


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2004)

Réponse... NON

Voici ce qui est dit sur le site Apple:
Vous pouvez choisir d'intégrer un module interne Bluetooth dans votre nouvel iMac au moment de votre commande en ligne sur l'Apple Store. Et si vous décidez d'acquérir cette connectivité ultérieurement, vous pourrez connecter en toute simplicité un adaptateur externe D-Link USB Bluetooth à votre iMac.


Donc soit c'est intégré d'origine (en option Build to order sur l'AppleStore), soit il faut passer par un module usb externe.

Je pense que lorsqu'on le commande d'origine, le module bluetooth interne est soudé à la carte mère.


----------



## anthony__ (22 Janvier 2004)

C'est décevant, mais en tout cas, merci pour la réponse si rapide.
Moi qui suit plus que novice dans le monde du Mac et sur ces forums, je trouve ça vraiment sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+ pour de nouvelles questions.


----------



## FANREM (25 Janvier 2004)

De plus, les cles Bluetooth USB fonctionnent parfaitement bien , et tu pourras les reutiliser si tu changes de machine. Que des avantages donc.


----------

